# How do I find short-length, quality RCA interconnect cables?



## disastermouse

The shortest I seem to find are 0.5m.  This seems longer than optimal for a tightly packed headphone setup.
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## disastermouse

I also can't seem to find ultra short usb cables of high quality.  Why is this??


----------



## MrGreen

Bluejeanscable perhaps? Also don't worry about USB. USB actually checks its own data stream so it's not prone to issues like error, nor is it prone to noise as it is a digital cable.


----------



## InnerSpace

Half a meter is shorter than you think, once installed.  If you want shorter still, you have to make your own.  I once used about 3" of cable between two right-angled plugs.  Very neat.


----------



## disastermouse

So USB doesn't degrade the signal or cause errors over longer distances?  Forgive my ignorance - it's digital, so it 'shouldn't'.
   
  The RCA should be as short as possible though, yes?


----------



## InnerSpace

Quote: 





disastermouse said:


> The RCA should be as short as possible though, yes?


 

 As short as you find visually neat and intellectually satisfying.  There won't be an audible difference between a few inches and a few feet of the same cable.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## disastermouse

Quote: 





labrat said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks.  I couldn't use the Head Room USB cables since they all end in Mini-B (Streamer II+ uses just B).
   
  I went with a cheaper 0.5m AudioQuest RCA interlink from Amazon with the Streamer II+, then picked up a short Kimber USB cable.


----------



## mikemalter

If you have balanced connectors, then you pretty much don't have to worry about distance.  Are any of your connectors balanced?


----------



## palchiu

Wireworld Starlight,  they make 0.5m.   
Cardas Clear Light have 0.5M
   
  Lots cable maker selling 0.5M, not problem.


----------



## n3rdling

www.monoprice.com  They've served me well, absolutely zero problems.  Plug and forget.


----------



## BlackbeardBen

Yeah, no problems with Monoprice other than their banana plugs (get good locking ones instead, theirs loosen up over time and caused an amp-damaging short for me) and their (not joking about this) censorship of unfavorable reviews.
   
  Their interconnects are very sturdy, as are their USB cables, VGA cables, adapters, and speaker cable.


----------

